# Quarter Horses 16hh?



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Absolutely. Most of the HUS horses are at least 16hh, with many in the 17hh range. 
Quick Equine.com search:
Style , Class, Elegance, and Pedigree | Buy this Horse at Equine.com
2009 AQHA World Show Qualifier | Buy this Horse at Equine.com
http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sale/horse-ad-900705.html?sr=1&breed_ids=5&min_height=163&ltid=0
http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sale/horse-ad-887029.html?sr=1&breed_ids=5&min_height=163&ltid=0


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I agree I have owned QH's that were well over 16 hands.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, they definitely can get over 16 hh. My gelding now is 2 at 15 hh, his dam was 16.1 hh. Mainly it is the Appendix QH that gets so tall, which is a QH that has TB in it's background.


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

My friend has a Hot Scotch gelding and hes heading to the 16.1 hh mark. Pure quarter horse.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

yep, I've ridden and known several QHs over 16hh =)


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes! Especially appendix QH's- There is a 17.1 appendix in our barn


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Abe is QH and stands 16.1H His granpa was a TB. QH's can come in heights from 13.2 on up to 17plus, well they can be pretty tall. Cutting horses and many foundation horses are on the shorter side, bred for quickness/cattyness to work cattle. Race breds and many show horses are tall. They typically have TB close up and have been bred for height and/or speed.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My first QH gelding was welll over 16 hands when he was mature.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the information! That is really good to know - I always thought for some reason that Quarter horses are usually never over 15hh! I learn something new every day on this forum!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I do think 15H - 15.2H is a good round average size for many QH's.. I like that size way better than 16H+ Cuz I don't need a cheater to get on. LOL


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The Foundation Quarter horses and the original "standard" was between 14 and 14.3. Over the years people have really bred for size. The reiners, barrelers, speed demons are still pretty much 15hhs and below. The newer hunt and western pleasure horses range between 16 and 17 hands....


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

My foundation Bred Quarter horse was 16 hands. She was a big girl.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

my trainers QH was 16.3h and he was THICK it was ridiculous he was nothing but muscle


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

QHs aren't generally known to be giants -esp the ones bred for gaming/ranch work- but they come in all shapes and sizes now. We have several in our barn that are papered that are well over 16 hh.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Over the years, I have seen QH's in every shape and size. Ranging from my horse Sis, who was barely bigger than pony sized. Maybe 14 hh but wide and stocky to horses like Buck, who were 16hh and outweighed a standard car :lol:. Some of them now vary from being the squatty bulldog type to the tall, lanky TB type and every variation in between.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> The Foundation Quarter horses and the original "standard" was between 14 and 14.3. Over the years people have really bred for size. The reiners, barrelers, speed demons are still pretty much 15hhs and below. The newer hunt and western pleasure horses range between 16 and 17 hands....


 
While that is partly true, it is not total. Joe Hancock a sire that was foaled in the 1923 was 15.3. Joe Hancock ~ one of the all-time great sires of rope horses There have always been the 14 to 15 hand Quarters Horses, and they are more commonly seen in the arena in reining and cutting. But, their are taller foundation QH's, too.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I said "pretty much" 15hh and below you big meanie head! LOL.... hmph. put me in my place!


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Agreed Kentucky--I was going to poiunt out the "big" progenitors of the AQHA breed as well. 

Peter McCue, foaled in 1895, grandsire of Joe Hancock and ancestor of many other Quarter horses, was 16 hands and over 1400 pounds. Here is a great article on him--
http://www.aqha.com/magazines/aqhj/content/2006content/06january/gospelaccordingtopeter.pdf

Old Fred, another pre-registry horse who made a big impact in future AQHA programs and who appears a multitude of times in the extended pedigres of many QHs today, was also reported as being a tall, heavy horse-- in fact the legend goes that Coke Roberds found him hitched to a freight wagon and bought him to replace Primero-- and was quoted to have said of Old Fred, “You could breed Fred to a draft mare and get the best work horse you ever hitched, and you could breed him to a race mare and get yourself a racehorse."


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Do you see me sticking my tongue out at you? I'm making that icky spitty noise too!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

There you go FP.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

AHAHAHHAHAHA, Remind me to never correc... er... irritate FP..


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

smrobs said:


> There you go FP.


That's awesome!


----------



## mindyme (Jun 21, 2009)

Yep I have a friend who owns and shows a 16'2. He is absolutely gorgeous and pure QH.


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

My new quarter horse mare is just about 16 hands high


----------

